# Classic Halloween albums



## Arazi (Nov 13, 2009)

The top ten Halloween albums  are..>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Halloween by Frank Zappa
Geto Boys, We Can't Be Stopped
Korn, Korn
Nine Inch Nails, The Downward Spiral 
Godspeed You Black Emperor!, Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven 
Beyoncé, I Am ... Sasha Fierce
Larks' Tongues In Aspic
Oracular Spectacular
Purple Rain
Hunky Dory
Exile on Main Street.
According to me these are essential for Halloween.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

My essentials at Halloween:
Jeff Wayne - The War of the Worlds (1978)
Mort Garson - Black Mass Lucifer (1971)
Boris Karloff - Tales of the Frightened Vols. 1 & 2 (1963)
The Haunted House (20 Tracks To Make You Jump In The Night) (2000)
Boris Karloff - An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends (1968)
Spike Jones - A Spooktacular in Screaming Sound (1959)
Gershon Kingsley & Peter Waldron - Ghostly Sounds (1976)
Sounds To Make You Shiver! Bloodcurdling! Terror! Horror! (1974)
Famous Monsters Speak! (1963)
Halloween Hootenanny (1998)

I listen to a lot more than this ... but these are probably my 10 favorites.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Scary Spooky Stories
Spooky Halloween
Halloween Games, Stories and Songs
Great Ghost Stories
Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House 1964 & 1979
Story And Song From The Haunted Mansion
Roddy McDowall Reads H. P. Lovecraft
Halloween Stereo Sounds And Music For Your Parties
Dracula's Greatest Hits
Anything Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> My essentials at Halloween:
> Jeff Wayne - The War of the Worlds (1978)
> Mort Garson - Black Mass Lucifer (1971)
> Boris Karloff - Tales of the Frightened Vols. 1 & 2 (1963)
> ...


I have never heard the Mort Garson thing or Famous Monsters Speak, any chance of getting a copy of those? Actually the only one I have heard is Halloween Hootenanny, so I would love all of em! LOL!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here would be my top ten:
Bobby Boris Pickett "The Original Monster Mash"
Spike Jones and the City Slickers "A Spooktacular in Sound"
Elvira's Haunted Hits
Midnight Syndicate "The 13th Hour"
Robert Englund "Freddy's Greatest Hits"
Jeff Wayne "The War of the Worlds"
Alice Cooper "Welcome to my Nightmare"
John Carpenter "Soundtrack to Halloween"
The Rocky Horror Picture Show (soundtrack)
"Once More With Feeling" (the Buffy the Vampire Slayer Musical)

That should get things rolling nicely.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

For me i guess it would be as follows.
1.disneys thrilling chilling sounds of the haunted house
2. Sounds to make you shiver
3. The various Elvira albums (for party music)
4. Andrew Gold's halloween howls
5. The Midnight syndicate stuff
6. Variuos Virgil Franklin cd's
7.Mark Harvey's pumpkin land cd's
8.Some of the drew's cd's
9. The original Monster Mash album from bobby pickett
10.Home made compilation of rock with Alice cooper, and Halloween primarily.

I have alot more and am a big fan of the old stuff from the 70's. also for prop building sounds Poison props cd's are the very best.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I hadn't even thought about home made compliations. When it comes to old tapes, one of my favorites-which I just recently converted to CD-was an entire Dr. Demento Show from the 90s that featured Elvira as the co-host and the Wolfman Jack Halloween special that aired on KRLA when it was an oldies station in LA rather than the spawning ground for Radio Disney (Grrrrr) way back in 1988. Now that's two hours of fun all right.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

10 albums??? Hmmmm....

Okay, not all of them are albums, but here goes:

1>Drew's Famous Halloween Horror Themes-Various Artists
2>Welcome To My Nightmare-Alice Cooper
3>Music For Zombies-Verne Langdon
4>Back From The Dead-Zombie Girl
5>New Wave Halloween-Various Artists
6>Helloween-Halloween Music (The track titled "Hell" in particular)
7>The song "Great Pumpkin Waltz"-Vince Guaraldi
8>Select songs from Dr. Demento. including (but not limited to):
>Monster Mash-Bobby "Boris" Pickett
>The Time Warp-Rocky Horror Picture Show
>Martian Boogie-Brownsville Station
>The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati-Rose & The Arrangement
>Comin' Back For More-C. W. McCall
9>Select songs from Pink Floyd including:
>Careful With That Axe, Eugene
>Echoes
>One Of These Days
>Brain Damage
>Interstellar Overdrive
10> Select songs from Black Sabbath including:
>Black Sabbath
>Iron Man
>Paranoid
>The Wizard
>War Pigs


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

*famous monsters speak*



frugal ghoul said:


> I have never heard the Mort Garson thing or Famous Monsters Speak, any chance of getting a copy of those? Actually the only one I have heard is Halloween Hootenanny, so I would love all of em! LOL!


I have a copy of famous monsters speak.. it's a vinyl album from the 70s (maybe 60s?). anyway if anyone wants the zip file of the album it can be downloaded from my link here:
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Famous Monsters Speak.zip


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are some more classics that I love (saw this got bumped back up to the top of the forum)...
These Ghoulish Things - Horror Hits for Halloween (2005) (a compilation of oldies)
Sheldon Allman - Sing Along With Drac (1960) (my favorite novelty-type album)
Arch Oboler's Drop Dead! An Exercise In Horror! (1962)
Vincent Price - A Graveyard of Ghost Tales (1974)
Troll Records - Thrillers And Chillers (1973)

Alsom some mixes available on the intarwebs:
Ghoul-Arama and Spook Party .. mixes by the guy at Scar Stuff
Mixes by alabamudclay such as "The Haunted Disc" and "Sounds From the Vault"
Halloween Hits 01-06 compiled by Dan Augustine
Vinnie Rattolle's Halloween Compilations

and you should try to track down WAKY Monster Marathon mp3s from 1964-1966. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Talbert (Aug 23, 2011)

Try a new release. Check out my original eerie stories and haunting melodies on http://www.tunecore.com/music/freetime.

Happy Haunting ... Ted


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hawkwind (Sep 16, 2010)

To these excellent suggestions I would add these 10:

Coven - Witchcraft Destroys Minds and Reaps Souls (late-60's Sabbath-esque hard rock with a "Race With the Devil" vibe)
At Home With the Munsters
Zacherle - Dinner with Drac (or any of his LPs)
Classic Scores from Hammer Horrors
Gene Moss - Dracula's Greatest Hits (halloweiner listed this I notice but didn't mention artist - great Jack Davis cover on this)
Glass Prism - Poe Through the Glass Prism (Poe poems, set to 50's psych-prog; better than the Alan Parsons "Tales of Mystery and Imagination" LP though that's worthwhile too)
The Haunted House - (Spooky Swing from the 30's and 40's)
The Munsters - (1964 garage-rock cash-in to the TV show - and quite good)
The HP Lovecraft Historical Society - A Very Scary Solstice/ A Shuggoth on the Roof
Monster Mash Sounds of Terror (best of the vintage sound-effects LPs)
John Carpenter - Halloween OST
The Dunwich Horror - read by David McCallum


----------

